# Thrustmaster Lenkrad Problem



## amdfreak (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo ,

Wie es schon im Titel steht, habe ich ein grösseres Problem mit meinem Thrustmaster Ferrari GT 3in1 Lenkrad, das ich am PC benutze.
Eigentlich habe ich eher die Wahl zwischen zwei gleichwertig üblen Sachen :
1. Wenn ich das Lenkrad einfach anschliesse, Treiber installiere und losfahren will, funktioniert das Gaspedal nicht richtig (wenn ich draufdrücke, kann der Motor von einem Fahrzeug anspringen, es fährt aber nicht los). Mit einer Windows-Calibration bleibt dasselbe Problem bestehen.
2. Wenn ich das Thrustmaster Calibration Tool dazu installiere und auf "Reset Calibration" klicke, funktioniert das Gaspedal, die Autos fahren aber nur nach rechts (dh wenn ich das Lenkrad nach links drehe, fährt das Auto geradeaus). Mit einer "Manual Calibration komme ich nicht durch, weil für die dumme Software das Gaspedal immer mindestens zur Mitte durchgedrückt ist  obwohl ich es gar nicht berühre.

Kann mir jemand helfen ? Google und SuFu haben nichts gebracht ;(


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Juli 2011)

Hört sich so an als ob ein Poti im Pedal einen Schaden hat. So was ähnliches hatte ich bei meinen Standard Pedalen von Fanatec auch. Allerdings sprang da immer die Bremse mit an wenn ich die Kupplung oder das Gas getreten habe. Bei mir hat nur ein Austausch geholfen. Hab dann gegen Aufpreis die Clubsports genommen.


----------



## amdfreak (24. Juli 2011)

Aber wenn ich ein Calibration Reset durchführe, funktioniert das Pedal ja wieder. 
Habt ihr noch andere Vermutungen ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Juli 2011)

Sorry für die harte Wahrheit, aber die _Trash_master-Hardware möglichst gut verticken und was vernünftiges, wie Logitech G25/G27 oder FANATEC Porsche-Lenkrad mit ClubSport Pedalen zulegen und _nie_ wieder Sorgen haben. Und wenn doch mal ein Problem auftritt, den erstklassigen Support in Anspruch nehmen. Vorgenanntes aus eigenen, sehr guten Erfahrungen!


----------



## amdfreak (26. Juli 2011)

@brennmeister0815 : Das hatte ich sowieso vor, aber ich hätte doch gern mein derzeitiges Lenkrad wieder in Ordnung gebracht


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juli 2011)

amdfreak schrieb:


> @brennmeister0815 : Das hatte ich sowieso vor...


 Guter Mann 
Wenn denn noch Garantie auf dem Teil ist, den Verursacher (Hersteller) dafür "bluten" lassen. Wenn nicht, http://www.ebay.de/ bzw. eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen -> Rubrik: Für Bastler. Den "Verlust" dann -leider- unter "Lehrgeld" abschreiben. Hart, aber wahr.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Und wenn doch mal ein Problem auftritt, den erstklassigen Support in Anspruch nehmen. Vorgenanntes aus eigenen, sehr guten Erfahrungen!


 Kann ich nur zustimmen. Weiß nicht warum sich viele über den Support von Fanatec aufregen. Auf meine Mails bekomme ich spätestens am nächsten Tag eine Antwort und als mein erstes GT3 einen defekt hatte hab ich davon ein kurzes Video gemacht und am nächsten Tag war schon ein neues Wheel zu mir unterwegs.

Meine Clubsport Pedale werden von mir spätestens nächste Woche aufgemotzt. Andere Federn rein, den Pedalweg des Bremspedals verkürzen und das Gaspedal wird gewechselt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Meine Clubsport Pedale werden von mir spätestens nächste Woche aufgemotzt. Andere Federn rein, den Pedalweg des Bremspedals verkürzen und das Gaspedal wird gewechselt.


 Alter Schrauber! Hmmm, so recht traue ich mich an das Tuning-Kit nicht 'ran. Immerhin habe ich das Color Kit (orange, passend zum Lenkrad ) 'raufgeschraubt. Vielleicht kontaktiere ich mal Fanatec, ob _die_ mir meine ClubSportPedalen pimpen...


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Juli 2011)

Viel kann man da nicht kaputt machen. Man muss halt nur auf die Kabel achten. Hab die Dinger schon auseinander gebaut um die zu reinigen weil mein Kater die so interessant fand. Katzenhaare zwischen den Federn bekommt man im zusammen gebauten Zustand schlecht raus.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Jup, haste recht, gibt ja auf der Homepage von Fanatec, das Schrauber-Video-Tutorial: "Wie zerlege ich die ClubSport Pedalen komplett und setze diese wieder zusammen". Als erstes würde ich die straffere Feder für's Bremspedal 'reinschrauben...
Ach ja, technikverliebten Kater eigene Pedalen zum spielen schenken


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juli 2011)

Bei der Bremse ist nicht viel mit der Feder auswechseln. Würde nichts bringen wegen der Loadcell. Gas und Kupplung bekommen die härtere Feder. Bei der Bremse kommt das längere PU Schaumstück rein um das Pedal schwergängiger zu machen und dann der lange Metallzylinder um den Pedalweg zu verkürzen. Ich werd dann mal sehen ob man an dem Neigungswinkel der Pedale was ändern kann das die flacher stehen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Na dann frohes schrauben und berichte mal, besser dann gleich als PN. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Mehrzahl der Leser dieses Threads dies nicht _sooo_ brennend interessiert!


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juli 2011)

Nee. Ich mach dann direkt nen Tuningthread für die Pedale auf.  Aber werde schon berichten wie es gelaufen ist. Aber ist ja ungefähr so wie das zerlegen der Pedale. Nur das ich diesmal Teile austausche.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2011)

Schick' mal 'ne PN, wenn Dein Tuningthread eröffnet ist!


----------



## gh0st76 (3. August 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Schick' mal 'ne PN, wenn Dein Tuningthread eröffnet ist!



So. Pedale sind umgebaut. War ein ganz schönes gefummel dank der ganzen Kabel und den schlecht zugänglichen Schrauben. Aber nach einer halben Stunde war es dann doch geschafft.  Nur das mir die härteste Feder für das Gaspedal zu weich war. Aber da ist jetzt die alte Feder von Kupplungspedal drin. Jetzt hat man gut was zu treten. Bremse hat jetzt so 2,5 - 3 cm Pedalweg bis zum Anschlag. Genau richtig.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf 
Wo ist der Tuning-Thread


----------

